# Panda 2005 AV



## panda2005 (Jun 4, 2007)

I try to remove this Av from the control panel, not. Then i did a search on all files with Panda, i found a few deleted them went back to control panel to remove Panda but it would not. I went to safe mode to remove it that did not work. My OS is XP Help:upset:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you tried the official Panda Uninstall utility yet?

You may have deleted some files which are needed by the Panda uninstall program.

Reinstall Panda but don't run it, as this will prevent uninstall from working properly if Panda is running in the background, then try uninstalling again from Add/Remove Programs. Post back if this doesn't work.

This is a known problem with the Panda 2005 uninstaller. See *this example* (particularly post #59) to see how it was removed by our security staff using a HJT log, but don't follow the instructions given as they are aimed at the other user and could cause problems on your system.


This email from Panda Support relating to your problem was posted at Experts Exchange:


> Hello,
> 
> Please completely uninstall all Panda Software files from your computer by accessing the link below. This will guide you through a complete, manual uninstall of this software:
> 
> ...


----------

